# LDS Cannery



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

How do you find out where the nearest LDS cannery is? I live in Eastern Washnigton, and would love to go to one, do you have to me a member of the LDS church to purchase?


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

A list of LDS canneries - it's about three screens down. There's even one listed for MA, which I didn't expect.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I was informed about 6 months ago that the general public was no longer able to use the LDS facilities. 

Any LDS members in the STL area that want to barter/exchange in some way? I have access to plenty of fresh commodity goods to offer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm in St. Louis. I'd be willing to run some stuff around if anyone wants to go in with me! I don't have commodities, but I have a van and cash! 

HINTONLADY...did you call the one in Bridgeton to see if you have to be LDS to go there?


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

I am not in St Louis but up by springfield. Please let me know what you find out about the Bridgeton location. Maybe we could meet up there some time. I love meeting HT families. I was not aware there was one so close by. 

Mel


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I couldn't find any location closer than Chicago area. Last time I looked at website I found more, not sure if they changed info. or I did something different.

I have cash too, at least with enough warning. I would be glad to just gain entrance to the place and be able to either buy items as distributed "by the list" or can it myself. (not really sure how it works)

Would be thrilled to help someone and split expenses if you are a member.....or whatever else can be arranged. If nothing else just someone who can simply pick up an order for me and deal with the hassle of handing it off to me. I'd be glad to barter some of my personal offerings in appreciation.

The services used to be public and it's a shame it stopped. I don't want to do anything shady, just a nice way to stretch a lean budget and prepare family needs. I am too honest to pretend to join or be a member for the privilige.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

hintonlady said:


> I couldn't find any location closer than
> The services used to be public and it's a shame it stopped. I don't want to do anything shady, just a nice way to stretch a lean budget and prepare family needs. I am too honest to pretend to join or be a member for the privilige.


I asked about non-LDS people using the cannery and was told that everyone is welcome. You can buy in bulk, but if you want to buy dry packed or wet packed goods you'll be asked to work a shift canning items.

This is in the Boise area, but I think that policy is in force across the U.S. Just call your local cannery to confirm.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm in South East Idaho and we were told that non-members much be accompanied by a member. So you need to find a member friend to take you.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave, that sounds great. I would be glad to contribute, volunteer/work a shift. That would make the whole thing just feel "square" if you know what I mean. Not to mention that it would be fun to get out for a day (work doesn't scare me) and interact with good people. 

Any ideas how I can find local cannery other than link I used? Chicago is sooo far! I was looking on LDS website........can't locate STL site or bridgewood??

I think it's very gracious of the church to allow non members use of facilities/services. I am on board with the philosophy of the provident living. At least from my very limited understanding of what it is. Taking the next step to join (any church) just isn't in my scope right now. 

It's still nice to make friends with like minded people either way.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

ok...guess I don't get it..what is a LDS Cannery? Is it kind of a food co-op run by the mormons? IF so what can you purchase there? Sorry if this is a stupid question..I really don't know what they are.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

teresab said:


> ok...guess I don't get it..what is a LDS Cannery? Is it kind of a food co-op run by the mormons? IF so what can you purchase there? Sorry if this is a stupid question..I really don't know what they are.


Here's description for you:


> Assistance with longer-term food storage is available in home storage centers throughout the United States and Canada.
> 
> Home storage centers have wheat, white rice, dry beans, other basic food items, and packaging supplies available for members to purchase. The centers also have packaging rooms and equipment available for packaging of products purchased at these facilities.
> 
> To schedule an appointment at a home storage center, either contact your ward or stake welfare specialist or call your nearest center.


And here is the proper link for a listing of centers:

http://www.providentliving.org/location/map/0,12566,2026-1-4,00.html

The site says it's for members, but clearly that's not the case everywhere. I would just call your local cannery and ask them nicely if you can use their facilities or purchase items.

Realize, however, that they are experiencing shortages of some items right now and may be out of products or limiting purchases. The cannery in our area is limiting wheat purchases to 100 lbs. per visit.

Hope that helps...


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

That was the link I used, I must have gotten the number locally from the Chicago folks. Been a long time........

I get the shortage thing. I would be glad for anything as it all is important. 

I'll have to make some phone calls, be as polite as possible and hope maybe someone a bit more open answers the phone. The lady I spoke with actually seemed either confused or annoyed by me (hard to tell without body language).


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> I'm in South East Idaho and we were told that non-members much be accompanied by a member. So you need to find a member friend to take you.


I have a friend at work who shops there, she's a member of the LDS church. She invited me to go with her, but as a non-member I can't go without her (or another LDS member).


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

teresab said:


> .....what is a LDS Cannery?...


The canneries are where food items are processed into cans....just like Del Monte does it. The church produces food items on their farms and then processes them. The food is then sent to distribution centers across the county to be distributed to families in need. The farms are run and operated usually by volunteers as are the canneries and storehouses. (When we lived in TX, we were assigned to work two weekends in the peantbutter cannery there. My DB canned tuna in CA or was it AZ?. ) Local congregation leaders can send someone to the storehouse to pick up food items for needy families in their congregation. Within the Storehouses, is also an area used by church members for dry pack canning. There are basic food storage items available to purchase such as listed in a pervious post. The facilities are there for the food to be put into sealed 1-gallon metal cans; into mylar bags; or left in the bulk packaging. The prices are very good since most of the work is done by volunteers and the church doesn't make a profit form the storhouses or canneries. One purpose of the storehouses is to help members obtain a year's supply of food. 

The storehouse in Nashville is open only on Tuesdays and one or two Sat which are by appointment only. Tuesdays are first come -first gets to use the canner. Other storehouses operate on different hours. It is highly recommended that you call ahead. You might drive all that way only to find the dry pack canner is broken and you might drive back the next week only to find the replacement canner is also broken. But that has only happened once to me in 12 years of going to the storehouse once a month.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

hintonlady said:


> The lady I spoke with actually seemed either confused or annoyed by me (hard to tell without body language).


You have to realize that virtually all of the people who work at the canneries are volunteers and don't necessarily have a background in food storage or processing. Some are really knowledgeable. Some aren't. Some are grumpy. Some are incredibly nice.

It just depends.

I agree that if you get someone grumpy or not knowledgeable just to call back at a different time and hope that a different person picks up the phone.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

hintonlady I agree Chicago is a bit to much of a drive with gas price the way it is. The other link listed above had one in Bridgeton, mo which according to mapquest is near St Charles. About an hour and a half drive for us. I will try calling the number listed tomorrow it is still active and registered to "Bishops Storehouse" so it sounds promising. My sister has family in laws down there in St Louis so maybe I could catch a ride down with her even if they are open on Sat.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

missysid said:


> hintonlady I agree Chicago is a bit to much of a drive with gas price the way it is. The other link listed above had one in Bridgeton, mo which according to mapquest is near St Charles. About an hour and a half drive for us. I will try calling the number listed tomorrow it is still active and registered to "Bishops Storehouse" so it sounds promising. My sister has family in laws down there in St Louis so maybe I could catch a ride down with her even if they are open on Sat.



Please let me know.........

Are you a member? Even if you aren't I would gladly drive us both if you can gain entrance : )


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Says our closest is Kansas City. Maybe I'll call tomorrow - their price list is sweet. Limited, but sweet.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Thanks SpiffyDave and Callieslamb. I had no idea they had these canneries. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

teresab said:


> Thanks SpiffyDave and Callieslamb. I had no idea they had these canneries. Pretty cool actually.


Yeah, I've gone in and canned everything from fresh local pears, turkey chunks, and then just simple #10 dry pack canning of dried milk, beans, and whatnot.

Very interesting experience and a great resource. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

So you can use your own items, not just what they sell bulk?

Oh my goodness, that just makes it sooo much better. I still cannot find the information for the local cannery. *sniff sniff*


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

hintonlady said:


> So you can use your own items, not just what they sell bulk?
> 
> Oh my goodness, that just makes it sooo much better. I still cannot find the information for the local cannery. *sniff sniff*


The answer is a "possibly yes" or "in most cases yes", but I'd hate to overpromise something that I have no control over. 

Here is the list of canneries I'm seeing in the St. Louis area:

MO - Bridgeton (St. Louis)

Phone (314) 344-0049

Address 
12843 Pennridge Dr
Bridgeton, Missouri 63044


MO - Kansas City

Phone (816) 453-4269

Address 
3601 NE Kimball Drive
Kansas City, Missouri 64161 


I would just call the closest one and see what you can work out. You'd definitely need an appt. to use the dry pack equipment and you may need to have an LDS member come with you. Just call and see what they say.

Best regards.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Do they include organic food in their inventory?


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

hintonlady said:


> So you can use your own items, not just what they sell bulk?
> 
> Oh my goodness, that just makes it sooo much better. I still cannot find the information for the local cannery. *sniff sniff*


 No, they won't let you bring in your own stuff to the cannery anymore. This changed 6 months ago. Someone brought in bug infested food to can and they had all the food infested in the cannery and had to toss tons of food.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Madame said:


> Do they include organic food in their inventory?


I've never seen any. Some of their items are designed more for long-term storage vs. long-term health. For example, the cocoa they sell has 1.5 grams of trans fat per serving because of the non-dairy creamer in it. Peanut butter also is not the natural kind but more like the Jiff-style with hydrogenated oils and high fructose corn syrup.

Not what I like, but it probably has a longer storage life.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave, I appreciate it very much.

now i'm nervous


----------

